# Problems getting on plane



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

Where do I start? I am having problems getting my stratos on plane. When I am in the boat it gets on plane. Not spectacular but gets there. When me and another its sluggish but fill the livewells with two people and it boggs down and forget about getting on plane. I can get it on plane slowly if my partner goes up toward the deck. My tach is not working but but rpms sound weak (sluggish) until it planes. 4 blade prop. 225 evinrude. I have tried to adjust the motor height witch didnt help. Runs fine once on plane 65-70mph depending on load. Just wont go on plane loaded. Any suggestions would be great.. Thanks


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd ask over at BBC on the Stratos form (link below) You'll probably need to post more info. boat model, set up,prop size, RPMs and water pressure ect..
Also, did this problem just start? 

http://www.bbcboards.net/zeroforum?id=45


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I would guess that you are over pitched on the current prop. You are getting great top end speed but can't get on plane. See if you can get a loaner prop with 2" less pitch and see if you don't get up faster. Again this is only guessing without seeing the boat. Outboard height is needed to be correct and should be where you can see the anti-cavitation plate when on plane if you can't and it is burried you need to raise it so it is just dry when on plane and WOT. Then prop from there. Wouldn't be a bad idea to get that tach fixed as well since you want to prop for max recommended WOT rpms at full trim as well. 

A great place to call when dialing in your boat for the correct prop is www.propgods.com talk with Ken and tell him that I sent you. He is a great guy, very knowledgeable on boats and props and even has a prop swap program.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup, I'd start with the prop.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Did it just start or has it been this way?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

we really need just alittle more info to try and help you. if its been this way all the time it would sound like somebody just put to high pitched prop on it. but you really need a tach. if you start going down in pitch you could over tach your engine. someone suggested borrowing a lower pitch prop, which is where i would start. or if you have a 3 blade prop and know someone with a 4 or 5 blade with the same pitch it might work. i just went from a 3 blade to a 5 blade on mine. and it dont even seem like the same boat. your top end sounds good but you need more power. which means lower pitch. if your under taching your engine you may even gain speed with the right prop. but i wouldn want to run wot after getting on plane untill i got a tach with a lower pitch prop. good luck and keep us posted.
sherman


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Dont start swapping props until you get the tach fixed. 
How olds the motor? If this is something that just started you may have engine problems and not prop related at all
We need more info


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok guys I will do more research tomorrow on the prop and pitch tomorrow. I dont really know much about this. The boat is 1999 stratos 201 pro elite with 1999 evinrude ficht. I bought it last year, After my third time out my alarms would go off while trying to get on plane and it would shut itself down. I took the boat back where i was told nothing wrong could be found. Then I took it to knox and they adjusted the throttle (butterfly flaps) (air fuel intake) ya that thing. This helped but still add a partner and two full livewells and it struggles to get on plane. Found a tach and will be ordering it on pay day. I think its the original prop. I dont know the pitch yet. But it says Renagade bass on it. Thanks for the input I will see what I can find out. 
Know I cant get the freakin trailer to back without manually turning the brake lockout cap so brakes wont lock.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Since you had alarms going off and now this I would have it looked at by a good mechanic.
May have nothing to do with prop. Hate to say it but the Ficht doesnt have the best record


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

I took it to knox mairine they ran a diagnostic on it and said it was good. They made the adjustments havent had an alarm since that was last year. It has had all upgrades and runs good just the planing problem. Just pulled the prop its 13.5 diam. and 27 pitch.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

5 blades are for speed go with the 3 blade and lose 1to3mph,but you will have all the plain you want and another thing how much weight is in the front of the boat lots of gear can add up.alarm can be water temp or low oil,level,just my to cents


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

You have it backwards, a 3 blade prop will have more top end than a 4 blade. The 4 blade will have a better hole shot than a 3.
27 pitch could be to much for the engine.
Why not call marina and ask them what they recommend? They may have a used loaner to try
Again, could be engine problem. It may run perfectly but you could have a dropped cylinder which hole shot would suffer.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Let the guys at knox marine run that thing. They may be able to figure it out easily with a quick run down the lake....

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Orlando said:


> You have it backwards, a 3 blade prop will have more top end than a 4 blade. The 4 blade will have a better hole shot than a 3.
> 27 pitch could be to much for the engine.
> Why not call marina and ask them what they recommend? They may have a used loaner to try
> Again, could be engine problem. It may run perfectly but you could have a dropped cylinder which hole shot would suffer.


you got it right o both counts. i lost a couple of mph on my boat with the 5 blade prop with same pitch. but it takes off like a bat out of h#ll. and the 27 pitch sounds alittle high pitched. sounds like someone wanted more speed. but if you overprop you just screw up everything.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Dont take this as me thinking you are stupid but are you trimmed all the way down when starting off? You probably are but just incase i thought i would throw it out there.


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

I wish that was it...Lol, yes trim is down. But there was a time when that was the case. I will call around tomorrow and see what i can find out about the set up and/or call knox marine..


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

1) Is it a vented prop? 
2) I would say that the pitch is excessive- does the prop cavitate when trying launch?
3) As mentioned above, that year FICHT is a time bomb- sorry to say it. Just take very good care of it. They were fragile. We'll assume the engine is running normally.
4) There is no such thing as an "original" prop other than saying that the prop that is on it was the one on it when you got it. Even from the dealer many boats are propped incorrectly. 
5) A 4 blade will be tougher to spin up due to better bite- with that pitch that may be your entire issue. Is it a small hub or large hub prop? Do Johnnyrudes have such things?


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Hopefully not the problem, but have you pulled the boat's plug to make sure you're not full of water? That can cause the planing issues you describe.


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

No. Havent pulled the plug. I am pretty sure its not water. I will check to make sure though. Thanks.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Do you have a Jackplate? If so try adjusting it no more than 1/4 inch at a time. It can be a long process but its a place to start.


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

As suggested, I found a tach just waiting to get some money. Took some looking since they dont make the original tach anymore. Should be ordering it by the weekend. 
While all this is going on I am unable to back trailer without the brakes locking up. Found out alot about the hydraulic brake actuator on the trailer
the last few days. Brake solendiod went bad. I was blocking two lanes of traffic couldnt go foward because of the ditch and couldnt go back because of the brakes. It took a few min. but I managed. Crash course on trailering.
I will keep you updated on the planing situation just waiting on some parts. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

Orlando said:


> Do you have a Jackplate? If so try adjusting it no more than 1/4 inch at a time. It can be a long process but its a place to start.


Hydrolic jack. When I raise and lower it seems to only move around a inch, Is there a way to fine tune the movement.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Good hydralic jackplate even better. Do you have the jackplate all the way down and motor trimmed all the way down when taking off?


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

Orlando said:


> Good hydralic jackplate even better. Do you have the jackplate all the way down and motor trimmed all the way down when taking off?


jack plate up about 1/2 inch motor trim down. If jackplate is down the rest of the way when I trim up the hydrolic steering nipples (Bleeder valves) catch on the transom plate. The motor seems to set way low in the water as it is. I compare to others and its low.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you pull the plug yet and check for the water issue?? Could help out a lot even if it isnt a crazy amount of water....any extra weight adds up. Also right from the start it sounded like a prop problem. Everyone has the right idea. Definitely start off with a new tach and make sure your running at the right rpms....then if that does not solve the problem I would look more into getting it into a marine mechanic and seeing if it is the prop...does sound like way to much pitch in my opinion....goodluck let us know the outcome....The previous owner may have been a solo fisherman so might of wanted the extra 3-4mph so he switched to a higher prop. If you know the previous owner I would ask and also see if he has the original prop still if he switched them out. Goodluck!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yup.... Sounds like a prop issue. I like to compare the prop to the rear-end in a car/truck. The lower the pitch, the more torque/easier to get on plane, but slower top end speed. The higher the pitch, the less take off/takes longer to plane, but higher top end speed. Also, 3 blade prop will have better top end speeds but a 4 or 5 blade cupped prop will have the better torque for a fast hole-shot. Your prop sounds a little high on pitch. My 225hp Merc has a 25" Fury.


----------

